# Savannah: My Polish Girly



## BSAR (Jul 4, 2008)

I thought it was about time to make a blog about Savannah when I was looking thru some of her pics. So here she is Miss Savannah! 







Savannah first came with us from my cousins. (I have pic of herthe day wegot he somewhere so whenI find it I willadd it)She came with Willow. My cousins were in 4-H (inspired by my sister and me) but they had to drop out because they moved. So we were lucky and got Savannah and Willow.

Savannah was only 5 months old when she went to her first fair and got her first Leg of Grand Championship! 






(No pic of leg...)

Savannah has fit in welll here and we love her so much! At the last Spring Youth Fair, which is where she got her first leg, she got her second leg. Which was unexpected. I thought she wouldn't get one. So way to go to Savannah!

(pic of Savvy at Youth Fair coming soon)

Here are some more pics of Savannah! Enjoy! More stories to come!




Born to be free. Red, White and Broken Blue Bunny!




Savvy and her stuffy twin!




Window watching.

Here are some of Savannah today:









Playin outside.




In her cage.




Tearing up her favorite toy!

Enjoy the pics! More to come plus some stories!


Edit: Sorry about how big the pics are! I had no clue!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 4, 2008)

Very pretty. Can I have her?


----------



## BSAR (Jul 4, 2008)

Haha. No..... !

Today it is gonna be kind of nice out so I am hoping that my sister and Iwill be able to let the bunnies come outside again. If so we will make sure to take more photos so all can see. 

(I will also update Willow and Autumn's blogs later today. So look for it!)


----------



## Peek-a-boo (Jul 4, 2008)

aww shes beautiful :inlove:i adore her straight on my bunny napping list h34r2


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 4, 2008)

She's so pretty :inlove:



What happened to your grass though :shock:, it looks like it's all turned into hay lol (In the today pictures).


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 4, 2008)

*Fine be stingy.*

*BSAR wrote: *


> Haha. No..... !
> 
> Today it is gonna be kind of nice out so I am hoping that my sister and Iwill be able to let the bunnies come outside again. If so we will make sure to take more photos so all can see.
> 
> (I will also update Willow and Autumn's blogs later today. So look for it!)


----------



## BSAR (Jul 4, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> She's so pretty :inlove:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to your grass though :shock:, it looks like it's all turned into hay lol (In the today pictures).



Yeah it was cuz the grass was cut. And plus we don't water our grass. Well not yet anyway. We are going to start watering the bunnies yard so they can have nummy grass when they go outside. 

We just got back in from letting the bunnies play outside for two hours so I will have tons of pics for this blog and Willow and Autumns! I will get them up soon!


----------



## Michaela (Jul 4, 2008)

She's very pretty.


----------



## BSAR (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks! I am working on updating blogs right now! Starting out with Autumn. I sadly may notget to Willow or Savvy today. Maybe later, but otherwise you'll have to wait until tomorrow...


----------



## BSAR (Jul 4, 2008)

Looks like I will be able to get some of Savvy up! 

Here are the ones of today:




Savvy's pen is the tops of two cages. One is Autumns but she doesn't mind sharing for a while.




Savannah and her toy!




Doing something




Purdy girl relaxin!!

I also have some from awhile ago:




This is her Portrait!




Cute face!

That's it! Enjoy!! I will update Willow's blog tomorrow or later!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 4, 2008)

Please can I have her.


----------



## cheryl (Jul 4, 2008)

Savannah is such a pretty girl...i love her markings 

Cheryl


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 4, 2008)

Sooooocan I have her?


----------



## BSAR (Jul 5, 2008)

Sorry she is taken....by me!! haha! 

Thanks!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 5, 2008)

ButI want her.


----------



## BSAR (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey, at least you can see tins of pics!! lol


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 5, 2008)

True. So post new pictures.


----------



## BSAR (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't have any new ones today. Sorry. We have to borrow our mom's camera and she rarely lets us use it. I have it in my room right now so I will take more pics tomorrow before I give it back to her, which maybe I can go until Monday with it


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 6, 2008)

Miss Savannah is just precious! Love the pics!


----------



## BSAR (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for replying everyone! I am glad you enjoy Savannah as much as I do! She truely is a cutie! I can't wait for fair to see how she does and to get lots and lots of pics! lol.

Well if you checked out Autumn's blog then you know that we took the buns out this evening for nearly two hours of play time! They had a blast, like always of course. 

So here is your Diva, Savannah Marie!




Sitting pretty!!




Getting hay.




Peeking out.

And the last one. (I don't take many pics of her for some reason. I think I should of her doing some jumps!)




Trying to get out! 

Enjoy and keep leaving those comments! Vannah appreciates them!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 13, 2008)

At some point I will have to get a broken polish for myself. She is so cute.


----------



## BSAR (Jul 13, 2008)

Haha! Does anyone want me to post the video up on Savannah's blog?!

If so I will sometime today.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 13, 2008)

Well duh! Post!


----------



## BSAR (Jul 14, 2008)

Alright! Lol. I have to upload it to photobucket first. So I will do that right now. It will just a few minutes.

Edit: I tried uploading it to photobucket but it was taking forever, and my computer froze. So I will have to figure out how to upload it. I have never uploaded videos before, hence my problem.:?


----------



## BSAR (Jul 22, 2008)

Here are some more pics of Savannah! And even a video for JadeIcing!

Here are the pics from a few days ago:

















I am uploading the video and other pics so they will be up shortly!


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 22, 2008)

awww, she's beautiful.


----------



## BSAR (Jul 22, 2008)

Here is the Video! And some more pictures!








Savvy




Saying hi to Magic!




Just being Savannie!

I'll get more pics up as I go!


----------



## BSAR (Jul 22, 2008)

Okay here are some more pics of Savvy! They are from today! The last three FallingStar (Karlee)took and she wanted me to let you know who took them:




My Savannah girl.




This is one that FSR took and I love it so much! I think it is amazing!




Another one that FSR took.




And one of Me and Vannie that FSR took.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 22, 2008)

Aww there is my pretty girl. She would be perfect with my Connor. I would also need a white polish. My black little polish Connor, your little broken and a white.


----------



## BSAR (Jul 22, 2008)

hehe. yeah Jadeicing!


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 23, 2008)

Hahaha, I didn't think you would really say that I took them. Thanks BSAR. 

Savvy is one cute little girl.


----------



## BSAR (Jul 24, 2008)

Of course I would FSR. Thank you.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 4, 2008)

How is my Savvy?


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 10, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> How is my Savvy?


:grumpy::biggrin2:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 11, 2008)

Lol. Jade, you must want an update!?! lol. 

Savvy is actually doing really well. But, I'll let my sister update for ya!  

Emily


----------



## BSAR (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry! I will get some pics up in just a moment!


----------



## BSAR (Nov 11, 2008)

Alright here are the latest pics that I have on her photobucket.She doesn't have much, I will have to add more. 

Some close ups:
























One of my favorites!






Here is a link to her online scrapbook that I made:

http://s313.photobucket.com/albums/ll363/allbuns2008/Savannah%20Marie/?action=view&current=SavannahsScrappie-Scrapblog.pbw

More pics:











The last ones were hobbie pics for my school yearbook. I ended up sending in the last one, I just had bunch taken though.

Enjoy! I will take more pics of her today!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 11, 2008)

Ah my little princess! You do know she is one of my fave on the forum?


----------



## BSAR (Nov 11, 2008)

Haha. I kinda figured she was!

ETA: I will try to get a video of her playing in her cage today for you Jade.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 11, 2008)

*Kool that would be sweet. I am looking at a Polish mix bun as a possible bondmate.*

*BSAR wrote: *


> Haha. I kinda figured she was!
> 
> ETA: I will try to get a video of her playing in her cage today for you Jade.


----------



## BSAR (Nov 11, 2008)

Aww. Who would the Polish be bonded too?


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 11, 2008)

*That is a secret. *

*BSAR wrote: *


> Aww. Who would the Polish be bonded too?


----------



## BSAR (Nov 11, 2008)

Ahhh. I see. Haha.


----------



## BSAR (Nov 18, 2008)

Sorry about the long wait! I have pics from last week and a video of Savvy playing in her pen.










She always does this, if she is out of the pen she can actually squeeze back in if we can't catch her! She is sneaky!

And here is the video:





Enjoy!


----------

